# Brake fluid doesn't need to be change, according to my father in law, pls advise.



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

Ok so I had the weirdest experience with my father in law, who happens to know somewhat about cars and so I looked to him for some help.

My suv has like 62k miles in it, I bought it CPO so assumingly the fluid was changed over 3 years ago and so I thought it should be time for me to change it. I did all my research, know about boiling points, absorption of water, everything so I understand it should be change.

I bought my fluid, a funnel, everything and was ready to go, he starts explaning to me about how the brakes work but again he's my father in law so I humor the guy and just listen. Again I know how it works and that it should be changed, no argument on that.

So he shows me that you pump the brakes 3 times, hold, and open the bleeder to see the fluid come out to check for air. Ok I get that makes perfect sense to me and I'm like ok let's change my fluid. But then he starts talking about how if your brakes are not mushy or etc you never need to change the brake fluid. And then I insisted again and he said the fluid color looks clean and so doesn't need to be changed. Again the fluid is over 3 years old at this point. 

After a few back and fourth I just said "ok it's fine" in a calm manner and walked away. Mind you I just asked him for assitance. I jacked up my suv, chocked the wheels, I took the wheels off and I was doing every bit of the hands on work to do this job but he just didn't want to do it. So why in the world did he tell me not to change it? Is this some older way of thinking because for a guy who works on his own cars (the father in law) I'm annoyed that he would tell me such a thing.

Before anyone asks questions like, "Are you rude to him?" "Did you say anything wrong?" "Are you a bad son in law?" Quite the contrary, I give him a helping hand any and everything with whatever. He's borrowed my suv and even money on occassion. I rarely ask him for anything so I thought he would be willing to help. I'm more helpful then his own sons in every way, not trying to gloat on that part but I am. His own kids won't lift a finger to help him ever. Again just annoyed at the whole situation.

*Tl;DR *
My pops is telling me you never need to change the brake fluid. I asked him for help, he pissed me off and I just walked away. Mind you this is coming from a relationship where I've helped him numerous times with his computer, hang dry wall or what not and even drove him to the doctors/grocery numerous times whenever he needed help. I've even lent him the said suv when his own car was in the shop for bigger repairs. So I'm actually very friendly towards him.
*Tl;DR*

Everyone loves pics


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

If you have done all the research, you know that brake fluid absorbs water from the air (humidity) and that it degrades over time. Boiling point is only part of the problem. The water accelerates the corrosion inside the system (the part you do not see).
This applies to normal brake fluid, silicone fluids do not do this.
I have known people that believe you don't need to change your oil either. When the engine fails and the stuff inside the oil pan comes out like molasses, they can't understand why the engine failed, and blame the manufacturer. Does he also believe that coolant lasts forever? How about transmission fluid?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Professional mechanic (me) says:
yes, brake fluid should be changed periodically. You've already researched the reasons as to why.

IIRC, Honda does it as a mileage-based interval (30k?) (stupid, IMHO - what if you only drive it 5k/year?); others (BMW, for example) spec it at every 2 years, regardless of mileage (smarter, as the fluid will degrade just sitting there.)


Now, you could invest $75 in a Motive power bleeder and the universal adapter set, and never need to ask for help with this task ever again.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

Thanks Cuppie and Bomberbob. Yes my brake fluid is about I'd say 3xk miles and 3 years old so it will be changed. I guess my post was sort of a mini rant, why would someone as mechanically inclined as my pops-in-law say such a thing to me. That's what pisses me off the most.


And as you mentioned it I probably will buy something like the motive power bleeder as you've linked, my friends have suggested it as well. But let me get one thing, you basically pressurize your reservoir with that thing (w/ fresh fluid sitting inside of it ofcourse) and you open one bleeder and watch for the new fluid coming through, then close. Rinse and repeat 3x more, wipe my hands and finish? Certainly sounds very easy.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

samc said:


> Certainly sounds very easy.


Yup. That's why its so popular (and FIL free).


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Father's in law don't know everything...as proved by your experience! I first encountered "brake fluid flush" when I bought my first car out of college..1967 Alfa GTV...and all it had was "new fangled 4 wheel disc brakes"...Now cars' braking systems are much more complicated and delicate...ABS valve blocks, proportioning valves etc...and less able to tolerate "crud" buildup in the brake fluid...price an ABS valve block for your car...tell your FIL what that # is and compare it to brake fluid flush cost..even at a dealer it's only $100-150...cheap insurance premium every few years!....Car makers don't like to have maintenance expenses...makes 'em look bad in Consumer Reports "Total cost of ownership" studies....so they have made almost every fluid "lifetime" (at least in their minds...they bet that most buyers are "3 'n out" leases or trade off after a few years 'cuz they get bored with their cars) But the car companies haven't done that with brake fluid...that should tell you something! If ABS valve block gets cruded up and fails..and they didn't tell you to change fluid...can you spell "product liability lawsuit"!

PS: I introduced my son in law to the need for brake fluid flushing...and helped walk him thru the process in my garage!
'


----------



## Parademic (Jun 28, 2011)

Brake fluid is the least changed fluid in your vehicle. Unless you've had a caliper seize, or do hard tracking / auto-x, your brake fluid should last a while. If you want to be safe, I'd say change it with every other transmission fluid change. 

Although, I have a 5spd, so I change my tranny fluid every 20 - 30 000 kms


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Every 2 yrs. - 3 yrs.*

More Offend If Hard Use :

I had VW's Brake changed - Power Flushed at Dealer just to get the Crap out of the 
Manufacturing in the Calipers , lets see Not to mention that Factories most likely use stuff from 55 gallon barrels - that could be Opened or around for awhile - Car sitting at Dealer Shipping from Germany etc. Adds another 3-4 months before You may have gotten Vehicle . 

Your little Pucker's will thank You . :laugh:

As the Puck will retract better and not Drag as much .


----------

